# IVF success stories



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

hello all,

after 5 failed IUI attempts, we moved onto IVF - which was quite a daunting prospect.
Its been a bit of bumpy ride throughout the treatment, but we have made it to the 2WW and now have everything crossed!
In order to try and keep my mind positive, I would love to hear some success stories from other LGBT couples who got their BFP's from IVF.
Good luck to everyone on this bonkers journey to parenthood!
xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

Best of luck Tricky!  I hope IVF gets you your BFP.  

My cousin is currently expecting triplets conceived through IVF.  She had 4 put back and 3 of them made it... I think she's still in shock to be honest!  I know the story doesn't quite meet your criteria, but thought I'd share it anyway  

Fingers and everything else crossed that the 2WW passes quickly xxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi tricky, the very best of luck to you.
As you can see my first IVF worked, much to my astonishment! The result is having a nap upstairs   , I found IVF ok, actually less stressful than IUI! Take it as easy as possible on your 2ww!


Sending you lots of baby dust   
PS I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms on my 2ww, so try not to drive yourself crazy with symptom spotting (yeah right!!)


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

We went straight for ivf and we got our lovely Stanley bear on our third cycle 

Good luck - everything crosses for you xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

We moved to IVF (also egg sharing as we couldn't afford full IVF) after 5 negative IUIs.

IVF can be more full on with the daily injections and a handful of scans but I found the structure quite reassuring! 

Our fresh IVF didn't work but we had 2 frosties, 1 of which gave us our lovely BFP!

As welsh said, I didn't get ANY pregnancy symptoms in my 2ww so try not to send your self bonkers by second guessing every twinge or niggle!

Good luck hun

K


----------



## K8L (Apr 26, 2011)

I am 10 weeks pregnant as the result of IVF. We also had a single blast transferred. Good luck!  The 2WW drove me potty (we were very naughty and tested very early which I don't recommend)! x


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you all for your replies.......they were lovely to read when i was driving myself mad these last few days!
ive been laid up with the return of the dreaded OHSS these last few days, which has been pretty tough.....BUT, it turns out this was a good thing, as i got my BFP yesterday!!!

am so excited.....it hasnt really sunk it yet. I find myself testing again and again throughout the day, and again this morning, just to make sure (i bought a load of the cheapy sticks, whcih is dangerous!!)

anyway, i guess we wont properly be able to relax unti we get further down the line, as it is such early days.......but it is such a relief to finally get the chance to cross this first hurdle!!

just got everything crossed that our little bean clings on tight!!
xxxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

Well done!  So pleased for you Tricky xxx


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations Tricky!  It's always exciting to hear of another BFP!  

We got our BFP using exactly the same protocol/drugs that you used - also ended up with OHSS but it stuck and we're now waiting patiently/impatiently for our arrival.

Good luck in trying to enjoy the next part of the journey...i found it just as difficult - but hope you aren't such a nightmare as i was!  

Take care!  
Chelle and Char
xx


----------



## Kallie (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## tricky77 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
Charlruk - congrats to you guys too. can I ask you a bit about your ohss? Did yours come on after EC and then around you BFP? If, it was after your BFP, how long did it last for?
I'm just wondering how long I'm going to be bound to the sofa for! Also, am getting irrationally worried if it actually starts to get better, as I worry that means the little bean isn't developing or something......yup, my mind is on over drive already you can see! 
X


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Tricky,
Our OHSS started after the BFP with abdominal pain and realising i couldn't do my jeans up.  Once it was diagnosed i had a week or so off work but found i was driving myself nuts laying about worrying about everything - so i went back to work..probably a little early but for my sanity i was better off there!  It took a good few weeks to settle and i was scanned a couple of times a week to monitor the amount of fluid.  i ended up on clexane injections as my blood tests were abnormal - they continued for the first 12 weeks - but it all cleared up and hasn't been an issue since.  

I maybe completely wrong (probably told ourselves this to make us feel better!) but i think getting it at this stage is quite a good sign as it's a sign your hormones are coming in.  It's all so stressful and knowing you are pregnant so early makes the first 12weeks so long!...but also longer to be excited!!

Look after yourselves - i'm sure your clinic are monitoring you and enjoy your BFP!
Chelle
xx


----------

